# Dallas Mavericks @ Philadelphia 76ers (April 1)



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

DallasMavericks (48-23) VS. Philadelphia 76ers (35-36)​
Friday April 1, 2005
7:00ET/6:00CT
Wachovia Center Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

*Starting Lineups​*










































































Bench Players​











































Don't know for sure about Mckie but I assume he starts because Webber is out for this game. If that's not true I can edit it out.Dampier MAY be back for this game :banana:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Webber is out. Damp may come back. The Bench is now stepping up and Dallas will avenge that bad loss from earlier in the season to this team.

Dallas 104
Philadelphia 88
Final.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Beware the Sixers, AI can really burn you no matter how good he the opponent. However, if what you sayabout CWebb is true, then no one will be stopping Dirk full-stop. We should flatten them really, with Damp's return and all we just have to many options, I don't think even AI could do much about about to stop us winning unless he pulls out a firearm of some sort :rocket:. Mavs will pull this one out and go perfect on this EC trip, Mavs win 109-94.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

With Damps return, KVH playing well, Stack being back, and not to mention DIRK!! Oh and Webbers not playing!!! We win easy!! 108-92!


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

With or Without Webber,This should be an easy win Mavs 112-93
:banana:


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Philly has not been hot at all lately, and their defense isn't even close to being good enough to stop the Mavs.

Mavs - 101
Philly - 92


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

No C-Webb and AI struggggling, Mavs should take this one if they don't over look this game.

Mavs- 110
76ers- 90


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dont get so happy my fellow mavs fans. You may never know. JET and Howard got their hands full with Korver and Iverson. Korver can light it up there in the 3 point lane anytime. Anyways...

113-100 mavz win


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I do not think any Mavs fan will overlook this game. We lost earlier in the year to this team w/o there best player and it was a home. But I do not think Avery will let this team overlook them and if we get off to a fast start. I think Dallas will take care of them. If not, Philly will hang in there and it will be tight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think we have our minds set on avenging that stupid loss earlier this season, Webber or not.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

The mavericks will def not over look this team again. Even with the tough defensive matchup with AI the mavericks will win this one 101-95. Webber is out but then so was AI the last time so we shouldn't get to cocky.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Dont get so happy my fellow mavs fans. You may never know. JET and Howard got their hands full with Korver and Iverson. Korver can light it up there in the 3 point lane anytime. Anyways...
> 
> 113-100 mavz win


I agree over AI and Korver lighting up the scoreboards, but, can Harris handle AI tonight? 
AI is quick, definately a handfull for any team. I love this PG matchup, good practice for the guys. 

We should win this game. We definately do not need lapses in energy, rebounding, and defense. Who, besides Dirk, has high scores in this game? 
I say Stack and Howard.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs 107
Sixers 92

I am hoping that the loss of Webber will hurt the Sixers however the way he has been playing we would almost be better off with him in thier lineup.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Since C-Webb is out of this game it makes the Mavs job a lot easier. They need to contain Iverson and keep Iguodala off the boards. If they can set a tone early in the game should be an easy win.

Mavs - 112

Sixers - 93


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Mavs 111
Philly 93


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Philly 105
Mavs 102


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Philly 105
> Mavs 102


How dare you come onto this board and predict a Maverick loss?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cwebb is out and Dirk should have an easy time getting shots.
112-98 Mavs


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jason Terry is off to a quick start with 4 points and 7 minutes left


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dampier is in the game :clap:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

and Dampier with a block on Iverson.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice end to the 1st quarter. Great defensive plays by Stackhouse and Harris to give Dallas its biggest lead tonight so far. up 24-19.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Iverson looks like he will be going for about 40. I think Dirk needs to have the ball more.
Dampier is a monster. He played like 6 minutes and has 4 boards 3 points and 1 block


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Halftime:55-41 Mavs.
Dirk- 15 points.
Iverson-14 points


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great start to the 3rd quarter. We need to blow it even more wide open. Timeout for Philadelpia with Dallas up 62-43.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas scored Philly by 8 in the 3rd quarter and now leads 79-57. Dampier on his first night back has 10 boards in 11 minutes. We are also plus 11 on the boards tonight as well. Beautiful thing.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been watching play by play online. Can someone tell me how we are getting AI in foul trouble (as well as dalambort and davis)
also how is howard playing defensively


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas wins 100-83. Solid all around game from Everybody. With this win Dallas clinches a playoff spot. Good game by Dampier, Harris and Terry. Dallas is now 49-23.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

damaverick19 said:


> iv been watching play by play online. Can someone tell me how we are getting AI in foul trouble (as well as dalambort and davis)
> also how is howard playing defensively


Harris created alot of fouls. AI also committed a couple stupid ones. Howard played good defense tonight. Was everywhere and he rebounded well tonight as well.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good overall defense to stop the 76ers. Dirk got to the line a lot. I was suprised Dampier got 10 boards on his first night back. Good win for the Mavs.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The person who I am mostly impressed with is KVH, he is continually getting his points. He must just find himself in the zone coming off the bench, he has fitted in to this role on the team to a level that no one expected him to. Tonight was no exception getting 15 points in just 20 minutes of playing time. When the going gets tough come the post-season he could be a big time player as in many cases the 6th man on a team has one of the most significant effects in a playoff series.

As far as today's game, Damp had a very succssful return claiming 10 bords in only 17 minutes of action which is a bit more than AJ said he would, but it was all to a good avail. As a team we did well in getting to the charity strip for 36 shots draining 29 of them at .806. Dirk really excelled in this and sunk all 14 of his FT's. The team defence stepped up after a lack lustre 1st period where guys like AI were able to penetrate the paint for easy buckets, but as this dried up due to the Mavs tough defence they struggled to score on a consistant basis. Overall the Sixers shot a dismal .378 from the field due to their tight defence and forced them to take difficult, shots which will really be a factor in the coming weeks.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Apr. 1, 2005
SportsLine.com wire reports

PHILADELPHIA -- The Dallas Mavericks wrapped up a playoff spot, while the Philadelphia 76ers missed a chance to open up some breathing room.

Dirk Nowitzki scored 29 points, going 14-for-14 from the foul line, and former Philadelphia player Keith Van Horn added 15 points to help the Mavericks clinch a playoff spot with a 100-83 victory over the 76ers on Friday night.

"I haven't been around a playoff team, so I'm getting to learn what it's all about," said Jason Terry, who will make his first career playoff appearance after spending his first five seasons with the Atlanta Hawks. "It's huge for my career. I want to get out on a pedestal and show the world what I can do."

The Mavericks, fourth in the Western Conference, won their fourth straight game to improve to 7-1 since Avery Johnson replaced Don Nelson as head coach on March 19.

"Our defense was really good," Johnson said. "We were physical and did a good job clogging up the lane."

The 76ers, who have lost three straight, have a half-game lead over New Jersey for the final Eastern Conference playoff spot. New Jersey beat New York on Friday night.

"We had an opportunity to pretty much secure our position, and we didn't take advantage of that," Aaron McKie said. "So it's going to come down to the last week."
Advertisement


Allen Iverson scored 22 points for the 76ers before sitting out the fourth quarter because of a strained groin. Marc Jackson also had 22 points for Philadelphia.

"We have to start making a couple of shots," 76ers coach Jim O'Brien said. "We keep an offensive chart -- red is a bad look, black is a make, and green is a good look that is missed. There was a lot of green on there tonight."

The Sixers were just 2-for-20 from 3-point range, and their starting frontcourt was only 3-for-21 from the field.

"They made shots. We didn't," McKie said. "Our effort was there. We were out there trying - it just didn't go our way."

The 76ers played without Chris Webber for the second time since acquiring him from Sacramento in February. Webber is expected to miss at least two more games after spraining his left shoulder against Phoenix on Wednesday night.

Notes

* Iverson will be re-evaluated Saturday. Iverson also missed the last 5:23 of the first half because of the groin injury.
* Dallas improved its road record to 25-11, third best in the NBA.
* Mavericks center Eric Dampier returned after missing three games with a hip flexor. He finished with 10 rebounds and five points.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I heard Bradley had his hip bruised, is he okay? Didnt see the game :-(


----------

